# Adorable Signature Makers



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I see a lot of you awesome Chihuahua People have ADORABLE signatures with your Chis in them (picture frames, tiaras, cool texts, ect.!) Any particular generator you like? I'm jelly and need a cool signature! Thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always used Paint Shop Pro for mine. It's been years since I did them, and I threw something quick together for Xmas. Now I need a new siggy and I'm just too out of the loop to do it haha I use free scrapbooking stuff online too, for personal use


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd also like to know how you do this..... Basic speak now!! I'm on an iPad ?!?!?!?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to have one too.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Most people use photoshop and scrap kits that they find online. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I use imikimi.com, then edit it in photobucket. Both are free.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Photoshop Elements and Digital Scrapkits
and depending on the technique I may use other programs


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I use PAINT! I'm SO advanced!:roll: ... I don't have photo shop but I've tried out some stuff online and it's kind of maddening.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

you know you can go to the Graphics area and request a siggy once you get at least 100 posts(or I think that is the rule... you might read the sticky)


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I use photoshop elements but haven't managed to master siggys like Jan. I am good at photoshopping a single picture!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jayda said:


> I use photoshop elements but haven't managed to master siggys like Jan. I am good at photoshopping a single picture!


practice, practice, practice, practice, 

if you have Elements .... use the Forum and practice on Tutorials there..
Photoshop Elements Techniques, Tutorials, Downloads, Video Tips, Newsletter and more - Photoshop Elements User


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am very technologically challenged, and it took me hours to master it to begin with, but once I did it's very easy for me with the programs I mentioned before. The ones that others make are gorgeous--even better than my own, but I'm also a very weird, picky, controlling kind of person (I know not sweet attributes); and I enjoy making my own.


----------

